# Unusual (to me) Faller chassis



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Just got this in the mail today. I never saw a chassis with pick ups like these before:





Help me!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nor have I or the circuit board connection to the motor.
does it run on DC?


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I am NOT an expert but early early tjets ran on AC, not DC. Do a bit of google research and you should find a few pages talking about the old slots.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

T-jets NEVER ran on AC, they were always powered by DC. Vibes ran on AC, and yes they will run on DC also. They are just doorbell buzzers! That looks to be a very early Faller chassis. BUT, I know nothing! Sgt. pig


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Early Faller chassis. Before they went with the pancake motor. There are several styles of this chassis. Where's 280A? I bet he knows all about them.
hojoe


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry 'bout that. I refer to all cars that are sized like tjets as tjets. Yeah, the early door buzzer chassis, that's it!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Same Chassis as seen on modelmotorist.com

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the chassis is a very early faller block motor chassis . 
I have several different faller cars with the same chassis.
faller made a lot of different chassis over the years.
several different block motors as they call them.. and several different pancake motors as well. they even make a slimline chassis and it is fast too.
.I have collected lots of faller cars. the Cadillac's and trucks are my favorites ...


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Marthy,

That is the 1966 'double pick up' Faller chassis (with printed circuit on a pertinax board).

The missing part is not a diode but a TV and radio interference suppressor. 
(The square selenium plate is a diode). 

There were three different VW beetle bodies in the Faller program: 

Version 1/ Item 4803 (produced 1963 to 1965) with painted headlighs and bumpers molded into the body. 
Version 2/ Item 4833 (produced 1965 to 1967) with loose headlights and separate bumpers.
Version 3/ Item 5633 (produced 1968 to 1973) with big headlights (that one could take out), separate bumpers and sunroof. 

Your VW body is version 2 / item 4833.
The bumpers are missing but they are easy to find (for not much $$$) 

I have exactly the same chassis and body, she's a great runner ! 

Best regards from Holland,
Marco


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

hojoe said:


> Where's 280A? I bet he knows all about them.
> hojoe


Thanks Hojoe, :thumbsup: I'm flattered.

Regards,
Marco


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi folks,

in addition to what Marco pointed out, there was a 4th variation of the beetle body, same as version 3 but with out separate head lights.

As for the motor:

It is not the earliest variety of that particular type of chassis, early ones had the springy part incorporated in the pick-up shoe in form of tongue, others had springy tongues riveted to the chassis or the common spring as on T's.
Faller tried everything at the time. I don't know if it was a certain perfectionous streak cause cost saving couldn't be the underlying reason. All those changes must have cost them an arm and a leg.

As for Faller pancakes the earliest form (very, very rare) utilises the same pickup arrangement.

But don,t get confused over Faller, they have build over the years 5 main chassis and countless permutations of them. Still specialists come up with new finds.

Mario


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Mario, Yes sorry I forgot that one: Version 4/ item 5633, produced 1968 to 1973 with fixed headlights, seperate bumpers and sunroof. 

And of course also two police versions of the VW beetle; 
4876 produced 1967 to 1968 with working flash light.
5776 produced 1968 to 1980 with a dummy flash light.

Best regards, :wave:
Marco


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have several Fallers too. All the various versions of their chassis. Their pancake chassis (in my opinion ) is superior to Aurora's. They fly!
They also made a magna traction type as well, much harder to find. 
The thing that stinks about their slimline are the wheels. Great looking hubs but they require a tire that has an inner groove inside them. I wonder why they went that way rather
than a simple, regular slide on tire like Aurora, tyco, Marx ... Every other maker.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Jimmy,

yeah those wheels and tires are a real bummer. First not much grip and then a high center of gravity. It is really difficult to switch to normal wheels as they changed the location of the axle by putting them higher to compensate to a degree for the larger wheels. But in general the Formula chassis aka slimline is IMHO the their best.

Mario


----------

